

TIL not all domains are equal - alexkwan
http://imchun.com/p/unequal-domains/

======
Nadya
Original top-level domains and many Country-specific TLD's are generally
recognized. Generally because the regex is specific and hardcoded rather than
being broad and general-scoped.

ICANN generic TLD's (aka: mostly exploitation of companies) are generally not
recognized unless the software uses a proper regex (eg: "if it starts with
[http://](http://) and ends with ._____)

"domain.space" might not be a domain. Did the user forget a space and meant to
type "domain. Space"?

Is get.coffee a domain or an accidental period instead of a space?

Report the problem to whatsApp and they might switch from hardcoded domain
spotting to a more general regex. Or they might add more of the ICANN TLD's.

